

Choir.io is down? - ranang
https://choir.io/

======
ranang
Now, @daghoidahl tweeted @alexdong and got an answer:
[https://twitter.com/alexdong/status/587768379840208896](https://twitter.com/alexdong/status/587768379840208896)

------
ranang
Several sources
([https://twitter.com/DingoEatingFuzz/status/58405904110354841...](https://twitter.com/DingoEatingFuzz/status/584059041103548416),
[https://twitter.com/inpheaux/status/584034408623026176](https://twitter.com/inpheaux/status/584034408623026176),
[https://twitter.com/cidoum/status/583527276320583680](https://twitter.com/cidoum/status/583527276320583680))
indicate that choir.io has been down for days. Anyone knows anything about
this situation?

